# crazy big wheel jump



## MR. evil (Feb 8, 2009)

This is one of the craziest I have ever seen.

edit:

I cannot get the link to work, so go here to see it
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=490307


----------



## skiing is life (Feb 8, 2009)

lol! that is badass!:smile:


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 8, 2009)

This guy is my new idol.


----------



## Philpug (Feb 8, 2009)

MR. evil said:


> This is one of the craziest I have ever seen.
> 
> edit:
> 
> ...


This is a better use of a ski jump...


----------



## 2knees (Feb 8, 2009)

:lol:  thats some grade a stuff right there.

love the pinstripe suit too.  nice touch.


----------



## TheBEast (Feb 8, 2009)

Bad A$$!!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2009)

That's pretty effing awesome!  I can't believe that he landed it.

BTW - I wasn't quite sure where to put this.  It's clearly not skiing related, so I had to move it from the skiing forum.  I guess it's biking related, sorta.  Maybe it would have been better in the Misc forum?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 9, 2009)

the true craziness is him taking a chance like that with such a high probability of squashing one or both of his step children 

no thanks


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2009)

What I found crazy is that it says that was his 3rd attempt.  I'd like to see the first two tries!

The fact that the big wheel is pink and he's wearing some sort of pin stripped suit make it all that much more bad ass.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2009)

My 1.5 year old son loved it.  He keeps asking to watch it again and again, after watching it like 8 times.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 9, 2009)

http://video.google.com/videosearch...enUS275US275&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wv#

another angle


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 9, 2009)

oops, not the one I meant.  go to the link and then click on the second video down on the left


----------



## bvibert (Feb 9, 2009)

Those guys are effing nuts, pretty crazy looking trailer here:
http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=49132115746
There's a short clip of one of the failed big wheel attempts towards the end.


----------



## severine (Feb 10, 2009)

That is awesome! Gutsy!


----------

